

Get Back from SF after Caltrain Stops Running - elilux
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/last-call-bus-club

======
twelve40
Good luck, this benefits everyone who may need this service, unlike the screw-
the-community-we'll-just-take-care-of-our-9-5 big company buses. Definitely
need more ideas on how to improve commuting around this huge place stuck with
the 60's transportation.

------
keefe
whatever happened to the tradition of bouncing around after hours clubs and
coffee shops before staking out the first caltrain??

~~~
elilux
Haha, good point. 8am is a long wait though.

~~~
keefe
waiting is until fullness... some of the best things I've ever learned, I
learned when I normally would have been asleep

